# Tom Waits - Blood Money



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Legit my favorite album by this highly inventive artist! There isn't a moment on this disc I don't love.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Legit my favorite album by this highly inventive artist! There isn't a moment on this disc I don't love.


I envy your broad taste, I will check this out though. :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Legit my favorite album by this highly inventive artist! There isn't a moment on this disc I don't love.


Tom Waits is a genuine talent. My favourite album is Swordfishtrombones but really there are so many.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> There isn't a moment on this disc I don't love.


That's how every Waits album is though :kiss:


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bone Machine and Swordfishtrombones are probably my two favorite Waits albums, they both follow much of Waits signature demeanor but BM is extra melancholy and dark, SFT is a piece of avantgarde heaven :cheers::cheers:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

What does anyone think of _Alice_, the album which was released simultaneously with _Blood Money_?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> What does anyone think of _Alice_, the album which was released simultaneously with _Blood Money_?


Just as good. I like all his early albums like Frank's Wild Years and Blue Valentine and Foreign Affairs but his later stuff, like Bad To Me and The Black Rider and Mule Variations, is great too.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> What does anyone think of _Alice_, the album which was released simultaneously with _Blood Money_?


I love a lot of Alice, definitely.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Recently purchased Mule Variations, and Bone Machine. And I have around ten others, but I haven't heard Blood Money.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Recently purchased Mule Variations, and Bone Machine. And I have around ten others, but I haven't heard Blood Money.


Check it out, you may enjoy it! I picture Tom Waits as a romantic gone cynical. It's pretty obvious for why, but this album, Blood Money, displays this to perfection.


----------

